# Note value of a chord / Reducing chords to single notes



## ZJovicic

I'm wondering if chords can be reduced to a single note value, and if this value is always the same as the root note of a chord.

For example. Let's say you hear a certain chord progression, and then you try to whistle it.
Whistling produces single notes and not chords, therefore instead of chord progression you get a melody. What notes will this melody be made of? Will it be just root notes, or chord can sound differently from its root note, and have different apparent pitch?

And more generally, do we tend to perceive chord progressions as melodies, and can we always identify a certain pitch, for whole chord?

EDIT: Another source of confusion is this: Root notes are usually the deepest notes of a chord, as far as I understand it. But let's see you have two chords that have the same deepest tone, but they differ in other notes. They certainly wouldn't sound the same. If a chord progression consists of such chords, what is its underlying melody?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

If at first you have a melody , would you like every note to be part of a chord ? You could do that if you like , and I think in doing that you'd discover answers to your questions .


----------

